# Feeder Failures (lots of CUTE pics)



## Chewbecca (Apr 22, 2010)

So, I went to visit my friend over the weekend.
She has 2 snakes, ball pythons, that are about 13 years old.
Her female will eat frozen/thawed, but her male won't and requires to be fed live.
So, she'll go to the pet store and ask for mice.

Well, her male wasn't interested in eating. She HATES feeding live, and ONLY does it because her snake won't eat either way.
She picked up some mice, and he wouldn't eat them. She BEGGED me to take them. So I did.

So, now I have teh pet mice. And SOOO CUTE they are.
I named them Henney Buggy and Mayor Finn. I ended up separating them because they are both males, and I guess male mice will eventually get aggressive to the point where one or both will end up dead.

Get ready for teh CUTE.







Mayor Finn






Henney poking his head out.






"O, this be teh nomz??? Maybe?"






"maybee we can haz teh nomz up here?"






"Water iz gud."






"O hai. I haz a climb"






"I haz an eat. OM NOM NOM."






"Now I haz a travel."











"I getz all inside teh bowl 2 haz an eat."






"I may not be teh best at anything." hehehehe, he looks like he's holding an old microphone.





TEH ENDZ.


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Apr 22, 2010)

super cute! i love mice but they are so stinky! especially the males...so good luck with that lol


----------



## harris (Apr 22, 2010)

You are absolutely hilarious! You n Maggie need to collaborate on a book or movie or something along those lines.


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2010)

I've consulted with my lizards and they all agree the mice look delicious. Further, they can't understand what the snakes problem is and they've offered to eat him too.


----------



## Chewbecca (Apr 22, 2010)

hahaha, thanks, guys!!!

Tom, tell your lizards to get in line. My dog says she has FIRST DIBS if the mice ever decide to become animal food (which they NEVER will).

Also, if you put a drop of vanilla in their drinking water, it cuts down on the stink.
And mine do not stink...yet.


----------



## terracolson (Apr 22, 2010)

I had mice as a child, till my dog barked at them, then the had a heart attacked and died in front of me, i was only 10..

Scared for life...


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2010)

I had lots of mice over the years. Lots and lots of mice. I found about one out of every 15-20 to be special. More personable, less afraid, more curious. Those two appear to have that sort of demeanor from the pics you posted. Never heard the vanilla thing before. I'll give that a try. I liked a few of my mice, but I always preferred the rats as pets. Much more trainable. Ava will have a pet rat soon. Maybe a turtle too.

Enjoy your mice. Just know, I'll give them a good "forever" home anytime you want.

P.S. It was very nice to see you have such a good sense of humor about these things. Thank you.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 22, 2010)

I fed mice to my ball python for a couple of years before I moved up to rats, and I have never seen such good looking mice being sold for pet food, the ones I used were always looking like they were dying or something like that, they just do not look like feeder mice to me, they are super cool looking.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with dmmj, that honey-colored fur looks so sleek and soft, how could anyone feed that darling creature to a snake? 

I also prefer rats for pets, though. Funny how there are so many similarities between mice and rats and yet such distinct differences in intelligence and learning capacity. 

Yours are adorable! Does teh Tortimus have an opinion about the new guys on the block?


----------



## Laura (Apr 22, 2010)

Cute little golden Silkie mouse!


----------



## terryo (Apr 22, 2010)

Yuk, yuk and double yuk. They are so adorable. I couldn't even picture something eating them.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 22, 2010)

Rebecca if you'd just get a camera that takes decent pictures! I could barely see their eyelashes..





Don't let Stagger see them in about 7 years.. sure are cute!

How is Stagger.. is he getting big?

NERD


----------



## Chewbecca (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, guys!!!

Steph and Terry K.-
Stagger is doing fine.
I, of course, do not mix my mammals and reptiles, so he has not met them. And probably never will.
I do have the one mouse's enclosure side by side to his, and he has been spending more time in the corner closest to the mouse's enclosure. But he cannot see out the sides of his enclosure. He probably just knows that the mouse is there, next to him.


----------



## Isa (Apr 23, 2010)

Sooo cute picturessss. I love mice, they are just soo adorable. Do not hesitate to post some more pics (they are beautiful and I love your quotes ).


----------



## Floof (May 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they're so ADORABLE! (They do look quite yummy, though--all nice and shiny and plump... Mmm! Snake food! Haha!)



Chewbecca said:


> I ended up separating them because they are both males, and I guess male mice will eventually get aggressive to the point where one or both will end up dead.



On the contrary, mice are such incredibly social animals, being alone can drive them insane--literally! As well, a pair of males can get along as well as a pair of females... Just as long as there aren't any females around to fight over!  Your two would be happy and, actually, MUCH better off together as opposed to separate.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 17, 2010)

How did you know that about the vanilla? I wonder if that would work with my Sugar Gliders? They are both males too...and stink they do, they surely do...hmmm?I'm willing to try it...I wonder if they are. I've had them since my trip to Montana last summer, guess I should name them...


----------



## Kymiie (May 18, 2010)

What a fantastic story! YOU SAVED THEIR LIVES!!
They must of been so scared!!! xx


----------



## South FL Katie (May 18, 2010)

They are beautiful mice! Good job on saving them and giving them a good home


----------

